
AWS error exposed GoDaddy business secrets - rmason
https://www.zdnet.com/article/aws-error-exposed-godaddy-server-secrets/
======
codefined
This article seems to be garnering more attention over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17741592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17741592)

------
xena
Alternate title: GoDaddy's AWS misconfiguration exposes business secrets

~~~
shimms
Except it was an AWS employee who misconfigured the bucket, not a GoDaddy
employee.

Misconfiguration yes, but not GoDaddy's.

